# Side plate won't budge on a greenie



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I bought a cu-200 and it free spins fine, but I tried to remove the side plate to check the brakes and it won't unscrew. I don't want to break the plastic flip lever, but need advice on how to free it.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Mike Cubbage (mike in friendswood) told me to take a small cresent wrench and put it on the plate like you would unscrew it. Then take a rubber mallet and tap the cresent against the side plate and twist gently with cresent.

Also see where some guys are soaking reel in hot water before trying it.

Joe


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Warm soapy dish soap.be patient when taping on it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I've used a rubber banded strap wrench to get them off. Bought a 3 pack of various sizes of them at Harbor freight for something like $6


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> Warm soapy dish soap.be patient when taping on it.


What's the method, submerge the reel in it or just spray the reel ?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

txteltech said:


> What's the method, submerge the reel in it or just spray the reel ?


Submerge than a complete cleaning.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I used a pair of needle nose to get mine off. Doesn't take as much force as it feels when you are prying against the complete tab.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

The boiling water or hot water with soap seems to work very well. Make sure you place a little grease on the threads once you get it apart and cleaned up.


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Inverted rubber handle of hammer
Knock a few times
The guys at FTU did this to my reel and it opened
Had to knock the salt apart I guess


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i always add a good slug of white vinegar to a warm water to make a solution to soak that side of the reel in, make sure to clean reel thoroughly after you get plate off , i use a small brush and put a coat of the blue water proof(?) grease in the threads. 

good luck


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

put the plate side down in enough mineral spirits to submerge it, leave it overnight,

next day flip the lever open and gently try it with a crescent wrench with as mush contact surface across the plate lever as possible

you might try to twist it barely tighter first to break the bond

as above re-assy with a thin coat of grease on the threads, they only have to be finger tight


----------

